# Panne Touches Clavier Power Book



## Kilianou (6 Octobre 2005)

Help !!!
Certaines touches de mon Power Book ne fonctionnent plus, ex : m, maj...
D'où peut provenir cette panne ? ai-je fais une fausse manip.

Merci de votre aide parce que j'ai vraiment besoin de mon portable

KILIANOU


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

je ne sais pas quelle est la cause de la panne mais par contre je peux t'indiquer un site qui te montrera comment le réparer :

www.sterpin.net


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Octobre 2005)

Kilianou a dit:
			
		

> Help !!!
> Certaines touches de mon Power Book ne fonctionnent plus, ex : m, maj...
> D'où peut provenir cette panne ? ai-je fais une fausse manip.
> 
> ...



N'aurais tu pas, accidentellement, appuyé sur la touche "ver num" (F6) de ton clavier ?  
Quand ça arrive, on s'en rend pas forcement compte tout de suite !


----------



## Kilianou (6 Octobre 2005)

Justement la touche F6 ne fontionne pas non plus


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Octobre 2005)

Ton mode de clavier est bien sur "AZERTY", clavier français ? (si ton PWB est français ;-) ) Tu peux vérifier ça dans "pref syst" "international"...


----------

